# Just bought my first gto (66)



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

I posted a thread on here a few weeks ago. Thanks to those who gave their opinions. Just wanted to show what I picked up. Needs a little TLC but it is very good driver.


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats! '66 is a great year!! Fontaine Blue, looks like. Very nice!


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Beautimus*

YES! That blue is so '60's! Beautiful ride!


----------



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks guys, I enjoying it.


----------

